# Sparks and Embers out of chimney



## jimdeq

Last nite I made a fire in my Solo 60.  After about 15 minutes of burning I went outside to see a continous flow of sparks and embers coming out of my chimney and landing on my roof.  Winds were 35mph from the north.  I have not seen this before.  Visual inspection showed a clean chimney and I think my bypass damper is closeing tight.  If my roof was not covered in snow I think I would have been nervous.  Any thoughts?


----------



## salecker

Hi
 What is your roof made of?
 Last year i had a clearing contract,was in Febuary,lots of snow cover.Anyhow we had to burn everything except any spruce trees that were 8" or bigger.During the day the fires would blaze away,flames shooting high burning hot,we had a system that kept the brush free of snow so our fires burnt hot.I would go to the job at nights and stoke the fires to speed up the burning.
 Talk about a spark show at nights.The first night i did this i was sure the trees were going to burn next to the piles,there were showers of sparks blowing into the trees,lots of spruce.You could see sparks and embers sitting in the trees till they went out.I was worried thinking i better wait for a while befor i went home.Then i realized  this was going on all day as well,you just couldn't see the sparks in the daylight.Nothing freeky in the daylight just big flames.
 Not saying it's nothing,but it just might be a short window where the sparks are flying,and may look worse than it is at night.
 Thomas


----------



## Singed Eyebrows

Mild chimney fire. With the gasser it doesn't sound like anything to worry about as the heat/creosote was minimal. Or, I could be wrong & it was something else, Randy  PS, the chimneys always look good afterwards.


----------



## muncybob

I guess I would have been nervous too, but to me I would be more concerned as to why they were flying out the chimney like that?


----------



## goosegunner

I get sparks from my econoburn also.  Enough at times that I am going to put on a spark screen in the summer. 

Gg


----------



## jimdeq

Thanks for the epinions, I dont think a chimney fire is possible.  I clean my chimney every couple weeks from a tee at the bottom.  2 year old split ash= no creosote anywhere,but alot of flyash on top of exchange tubes and at flue collar?


----------



## woodsmaster

Maybe the wind creating draft and a leak in a door seal ?


----------



## woodsmaster

I guess the BD should eliminate the extra draft.


----------



## jimdeq

woodmaster could you be more specific.  What door seal and what is BD?


----------



## Hunderliggur

Extra draft pulling more air out and ash and embers from the secondary chamber?


----------



## jimdeq

The same thing happened tonite.  The winds are still 30 mph.  It seems like the majority of  the embers come out in the first half hour of a cold start.


----------



## jimdeq

Refired at 5:00 AM this morning with a semi cold start.  No wind and no embers or sparks?


----------



## woodsmaster

jimdeq said:
			
		

> woodmaster could you be more specific. What door seal and what is BD?



Barometric damper and any where extra air could be getting in.


----------

